# Grrrrr Orly price bump on Transdesign?



## ruthless (Sep 12, 2010)

I just noticed that all Orly is now 6 bucks a bottle on transdesign! That's up from the 3.20 or so it used to be, and as far as I'm aware no notice.

Sigh

I have copies of invoices that transdesign has sent me that include the price THEY pay as well as what I pay, from this past year. I don't know why this was done but I've had a couple like this from them.

China Glaze = 65cents per unit

OPI = 1.19 per unit

I suppose those are the wholesaler/distributor prices.  I would imagine Orly is about the same since the price is similar to CG, and less than OPI. I suppose when you order by the hundreds (if not thousands) then you get a discount, but still.

This means that it's no longer beneficial for me to order Orly off of Transdesign. Boo.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 12, 2010)

head2toe still seems to be offering at 3.75 per bottle, I'd place an order before they change their prices to reflect transdesigns (they seem to keep it the same)


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 13, 2010)

yea i noticed this a couple of weeks ago. plus the cosmic ones jumped from $7 to $10 overnight!!! hence why i still haven't bought any cosmic ones because i cant afford them right now!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 13, 2010)

That sucks! Orly was $3.19 on Transdesign before. I hope they're not going to increase the price for CG!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 13, 2010)

I know. The cosmic ones are supposed to retail for 10-I wonder what caused them to bump those prices up?


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_I know. The cosmic ones are supposed to retail for 10-I wonder what caused them to bump those prices up?_

 
I believe I read some where that the "pigment" used for those was more expensive.

But SHEESH $4 price increase per bottle more expensive?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 16, 2010)

They're 10 dollars on TransDesign which is exactly retail. 

I just got my double invoice and Transdesign cost for following polishes are

Essie = 2 USD. 

Color Club = 0.62 USD

Seche Vite = 1.02 USD

OPI Halloween min pack = 1.92 USD

CND The Look Night Factory Duo = 2.50 USD

As of December 2009 (looking through invoice history)

Orly = 0.79 USD

I don't seem to be able to find one of these dual invoices from last year with Essie on it, it would be interesting to see if their cost used to be lower than 2 dollars, which might explain the bump from 4 to 8 last year. Same with Orly. The idea that a polish company (OPI, Essie, Orly) could tell them to set their prices higher after they've paid for wholesale product is pretty silly in my opinion. I'm sure it's all profit margins.

That being said, this will probably be one of my last orders from Trans Design or Head2toe. Shipping is just too prohibitive, when you factor in the amount of money they are making off of each bottle the cost of shipping and handling just seems greedy, especially since small packages don't cost 20 bucks to send to Canada. 

I suppose most of you wonder "What is the crazy lady making such a fuss about" well I work hard for my $$$ and I want the most for it. Also, being in the Great White North limits the amount of different brands I can get in person, so I take my internet shopping as srs bznss. It's looking like ebay will be my last resort


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2010)

i have been using ebay for the past 6 months now mainly due to silly shipping prices and jacked up prices


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 23, 2010)

it's cheaper for me to get my orly at sallys.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 24, 2010)

Orly is on sale for $3.79 at Sally's site currently. You can find good sale codes at retailmenot.com and save a bunch usually. I'm pretty sure they don't ship outside of the US though.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have just seen that trasndesign is not shipping orly outside the us now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wth?!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have just seen that trasndesign is not shipping orly outside the us now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wth?!_

 
It appears they're not shipping overseas. I'm still safe, but I feel for you


----------



## ruthless (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like Head2toe has bumped their prices to match. Sigh


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Looks like Head2toe has bumped their prices to match. Sigh_

 
for goodness sakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really give up now. stupid bloody companies! how are trhey going to make money when they are stopping people ordering like that and putting the prices up by an insane amount?


----------



## EleanorDanger (Sep 27, 2010)

Aww no, well it looks like I'll have to stop buying Orly, or at least in the amounts I normally buy! It's a good thing I ordered 12 last month!


----------



## user79 (Sep 28, 2010)

They're more expensive than OPI now on both H2T and TD it's ridiculous. I do love their polishes tho but I don't think the price increase is warranted at all!


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 28, 2010)

Orly wanted to offer more of a salon brand (with the matching price - $ 10 a bottle), just like Essie and OPI raised their prices. It sucks, especially for those of us who live overseas, since the eBay sellers will raise their prices as wel. BUH!!

I'm glad that I snatched my Cosmic FX's the moment I saw them available, but I feel bummed that they raised their prices and make it almost impossible for us internationals to get our hands on it. It's sad really, Orly is one of my favorite brands and now they give me a mission impossible to get my hands on new polishes


----------



## ruthless (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes I understand that's why Essie and Orly have gone up but it doesn't effect the stock that Trans Design and Head2toe already have. I would imagine this boosts their profit margin by 5 bucks per bottle. I won't be ordering Orly from them at that price.


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 28, 2010)

No I know but Orly told TD to raise their prices so I don't think there's anything we can do..


----------



## Nicnivin (Oct 24, 2010)

In my hunt to replace my Orly Galaxy Girl polish I found this site that was selling Orly cheaper than I have seen any where else. They have sister sites for other polishes but the prices are not as good as Transdesign. Not sure if they ship overseas, their site doesn't say if it does or not. Have fun shopping!

http://www.orlydiva.com/


----------

